# New Philadelphia,OH Pretty F *Sheeba* (Dog Pound)



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

***COURTESY POST**** This dog is not in the care of the TCHS.* This dog is at the Tuscarawas County Dog Pound*.


*Sheeba's Contact Info*



*Tuscarawas County Humane Society*, New Philadelphia, OH 

330-343-6060
Email Tuscarawas County Humane Society
See more pets from Tuscarawas County Humane Society
For more information, visit Tuscarawas County Humane Society's Web site.
:help: :help: 

Mods, SORRY, after I posted, just realized PF has her listed 2 times on there with diff pics !
Didn't look like the same dog once out for updated pics. This is original post Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | New Philadelphia, OH | Sheeba


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good luck Sheeba!!! just her name alone would fit nicely in my pack. bump for her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

dup post;

original: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/142395-new-phila-oh-sheeba-blk-o-s.html


----------

